# Saturday pic from OAA field shoot.



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah that was target 10 I beleive!!!  Ken


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Made it fun looking for the yardage markers


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Sean and I shooting the low areas*

Here's a pic of Sean of I shooting at the bottom of the ravine

I don't know the guys with the funny hats.. not sure if he was a member of the oaa or not..

G


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Fun time was had by all BUT Moose why did you leave Chris behind What did he do or not do to you out in the field Hope you made it home Chris I would take his fancy new shirt away for a while:moose::help:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*he left with paul*

#1 , he left with Paul I hope?

G


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't know who took him home he was in the driveway looking a little sad when I left WHERE ARE YOU CHRIS???????????????


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> #1 , he left with Paul I hope?
> 
> G


Nope...you left him and he called Paul back.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*your kidding right?*

you got to be kidding?

I talked to him telling him I was leaving and he had his case by #1 and said he was good..

G


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

That would explain why I saw Paul driving back towards the club when we were 2 minutes gone.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Paul*

must have been Paul that was dashing as Chris road up with Paul..

hope so anyway..

G


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

About 15 minutes into my drive home, I got a sad call saying " I turned to pack my binos, walked up to the road and I realised they left me here". I thought he was kidding but eventually realised he was not and went back to fetch said archer.

All in all, we had a few good laughs over it and I got him home safely.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Gilles...I just talked to Chris and Paul. They agreed that due to your lack of apparent team play when leaving a shoot, you have to give your BowShop pit crew jersey back...


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

DsrtRat said:


> About 15 minutes into my drive home, I got a sad call saying " I turned to pack my binos, walked up to the road and I realised they left me here". I thought he was kidding but eventually realised he was not and went back to fetch said archer.
> 
> All in all, we had a few good laughs over it and I got him home safely.



Well Paul, look at it this way.......... with all the coming and going you did in Lambton County this weekend, there is no way you'll ever get lost finding the place again :becky: You should thank Gilles


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> Gilles...I just talked to Chris and Paul. They agreed that due to your lack of apparent team play when leaving a shoot, you have to give your BowShop pit crew jersey back...


but I already put a puttin stain on it.. 

looks like my ocd was in full gear.. Chris and I talked twice about Paul as Chuck had some wood for Chris and I even asked Chris what he was doing.. I guess I need a hearing aid , along with my glasses I need to get and the other things that will be falling apart shortly...

Gilles


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

No harm.... no foul.... Like Paul said.. we had some good laughs about it. I knew I could get home... eventually :teeth:

That right there is funny... I don't care who you are!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

can you see it now.......this is your pilot we will be travelling to Windsor and will take about 2 hours.......plane lands Pilot debarks and wonders where his paasengers are, I knew I seen then here someplace.........meanwhile back in TO on the tarmac......fad to black episode 2 to continue with "Return of the Passengers"


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

I've left a lot of things at shoots over the years.......

Binos
Arrows
Whole Bow
My Pride....

But never my travel partner 

Gilles, next time Chris offers to give you a lift somewhere............. be very very careful


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> but I already put a puttin stain on it..
> 
> looks like my ocd was in full gear.. Chris and I talked twice about Paul *as Chuck had some wood for Chris* and I even asked Chris what he was doing.. I guess I need a hearing aid , along with my glasses I need to get and the other things that will be falling apart shortly...
> 
> Gilles


just wanted to point out this particular part of the statement and ask if Gilles would care to clarify.... :mg:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> I've left a lot of things at shoots over the years.......
> 
> Binos
> Arrows
> ...


I suggest you take his car keys as soon as you arrive at the shoot. :lol:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*that's funny*



ZarkSniper said:


> just wanted to point out this particular part of the statement and ask if Gilles would care to clarify.... :mg:


now.. that's funny..

no way I can get myself out of this one..

some wood for his turkey calls I guess..

nice one Zark!

Gilles


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> I've left a lot of things at shoots over the years.......
> 
> Binos
> Arrows
> ...


OCD again.. I almost locked myself in the car, luckly the window was still open..

Gilles


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Maybe next year you could put a flashing sign for your road or an instrument approach so I don't burn up 100 KMs on my car finding the place again.


----------

